# Pinarello Stelvio with Columbus SL frame



## dcalife (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I´m just about to buy a Pinarello Stelvio, but the actual owner claims that his Pinarello Stelvio is from 1998 with Columbus SL frame and campagnollo chorus group.

I have been looking for pinarello with that specs and did not find any on the web.

Do you if Pinarello did made stelvio with columbus in 1998?

You can take a look at the bike here (in portuguese):
Pinarello Stelvio - Campagnolo Chorus - Raridade - R$ 2.800,00 no MercadoLivre

Thanks!


----------

